# Poly-deck



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyone use a poly deck strapped down to frame for a captain seat? Wondering where I could purchase this. Figure I could put a drop bag below this deck and put a paco on top for the captain seat. Who sells these? Thinking like 50 x 20”


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

On my old 12' used to sit on a throw cushion that sat on a plywood deck, so essentially the same thing. It worked fine, you need to make sure your towers are adjusted accordingly. Most towers are sized for the rower to sit a little higher so you may need to cut them down etc.

DRE will cut you whatever size poly you want, router whatever slots you want etc. They also have some pretty sweet mounts that turn it into a flip hatch for easy open and close.


----------



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

These guys sell bulk polydeck as well.....https://www.boatoutfitters.com/material/plastic-sheet/king-starboard


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Get at least 5/8"-3/4" thick. 1/2" will flex over the span of a drop bag.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

zbaird said:


> DRE will cut you whatever size poly you want, router whatever slots you want etc. They also have some pretty sweet mounts that turn it into a flip hatch for easy open and close.


Below is the flip hatch fitting Zach B mentions. It was the end result of trying to find a better way. I was struggling with using hardware with webbing. Zach S brought in our favorite solutions guy, Earl Wiggert(sp?), and this is what he came up with. This eventually led to other precision machined innovations such rod holder mounts and Bimini mounts.



















https://d20gdy1q9848h5.cloudfront.n...ct_photos/rd_images/rd_Bimini_Mounts_Main.jpg


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

*River Boat Works-Partneron MBuzz*

RiverBoat Works in Salida, CO.... Great local CO
They did my front bay,I drop a bag store whatever, depends on the trip, and pad on top, I also cut out a piece myself for my shade structure


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

I purchased a pre-cut and routered piece from these guys and drilled holes with a hole saw for lashing points and used a jig saw to cut out the corners for the frame rails. I think i used a 1/4" roundover bit on both sides to soften the edges. 3/4" thick is a must for any span over 10" roughly. The flex of thinner material is annoying and can loosen straps
https://www.boatoutfitters.com/cut-to-size-dolphin-gray-king-starboard


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

GeoRon said:


> Below is the flip hatch fitting Zach B mentions. It was the end result of trying to find a better way. I was struggling with using hardware with webbing. Zach S brought in our favorite solutions guy, Earl Wiggert(sp?), and this is what he came up with. This eventually led to other precision machined innovations such rod holder mounts and Bimini mounts.


Ron,

Will that fitting allow for one to pull the hatch completely off for use as a table? 

Flaco


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

GeoRon said:


> Below is the flip hatch fitting Zach B mentions. It was the end result of trying to find a better way. I was struggling with using hardware with webbing. Zach S brought in our favorite solutions guy, Earl Wiggert(sp?), and this is what he came up with. This eventually led to other precision machined innovations such rod holder mounts and Bimini mounts.


Ron,

Will that fitting allow for one to pull the hatch completely off for use as a table? 

Flaco


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Flaco said:


> Ron,
> 
> Will that fitting allow for one to pull the hatch completely off for use as a table?
> 
> Flaco


Double post!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Flaco,

Not practically but I can see value in having such a flip hatch fitting featuring a quick release mechanism. Unfortunately, a quick release would no doubt stick up and not be flush with the deck. Part of the "gotta be a better way" thought process included eliminating cam buckles and straps which likewise cluttered the appeal of a flush clean deck.

I'm sorting though "ideas" right now as I write this for the ideal hinging quick release but all visualizations are failing on one or more criteria, most frequently on the basis of cost, simplicity or flexibility. 

Perhaps for a table that must be removed and installed daily on a multi-day trip best to go with something as simple as a cam strap which always passes the cost, simplicity and flexibility tests.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Flaco, 

Perhaps a piano hinge with removable pin but that would likely require half the hinge to bolted to the cross bar.

Down River already has hatches with such hinges but they are not "removable". Adding a layer of complexity on top of complexity might make it removable.

https://d20gdy1q9848h5.cloudfront.net/DownRiverEquipment/product_photos/rd_images/rd_Down-River-Equipment-Aluminum-Hinged-Frame-Hatch-Open.jpg


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

GeoRon said:


> Flaco,
> 
> Perhaps a piano hinge with removable pin but that would likely require half the hinge to bolted to the cross bar.
> 
> ...


I'm imagining a hinge with the same design which could be smoothly opened and closed. I'd like to be able to lift the lid and pull it toward myself and have it come loose. I have access to a 3D printer if I could get a good drawing.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Im envisioning the take apart hinges they use on a partner stove. Probably want 3. Hinges are solid until opened all the way at which point they slide apart. It would require one end be screwed/ bolted to the frame. That said, I think one of the biggest benefits of having a deck like that is being able to sleep on it. If its a table, you are hosed.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Nothing more pleasant than keeping the juices flowing, in this case, cerebral.

The "hinged deck" addresses the needs of day trips for quick access storage space beneath front bay seating. To fit it into the context of multi-day removable, sleep-on-boat considerations is as ZB says, a problem. 

Frankly, it would never fit into my loading considerations which is usually multi-day. To be confined by a firm divider/passenger seats in a bay is a waste of space. Better to pile it up and pinch it down. But I rarely and prefer not to deal with passengers (and if she doesn't want to kayak, deal with it).

So, in the broader consideration, a removable flush deck is for benefit of passengers. 

I'll leave it at that for friendly response(well except for her(kayak! You have a better roll than I do or most do!)).


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

OK, ok. From her, the response is, I'll be only one night in the boat barn with less than two cats. One cat is still considering what I said as acceptable. The third cat says, not acceptable.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

zbaird said:


> Im envisioning the take apart hinges they use on a partner stove. Probably want 3. Hinges are solid until opened all the way at which point they slide apart. It would require one end be screwed/ bolted to the frame. That said, I think one of the biggest benefits of having a deck like that is being able to sleep on it. If its a table, you are hosed.


Sounds like the take apart hinge is the right idea. Most tables have frames that recess down between the frame members. The below hinge cannot slide apart until the frame of the table completely clears the boat frame. Then you can move the table laterally and separate the hinge.


----------



## jaynesuzanne (Nov 5, 2017)

*Poly deck*

I’m a day or two late for you with this but thought I’d chime in with the supplier below. I bought a 64”x 20” piece of 1/2” Poly deck from them for $105. Great service and speedy delivery. I put a seat mount for a padded flip seat for a single to ride/fish off of. I remove it for two to sit and fish. 
Good luck with your project. 

Matt


https://www.professionalplastics.co..._medium=email&utm_campaign=Order Confirmation


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Flip (table) hatches have a failure mode that has not been adequately addressed, that is, when the boat is flipped.

Much of the idea of an elegant hinge mechanism was to eliminate the need for cam straps which were much slower when opening or rigging and less tidy for passengers sitting on the hatch(literally, a pain on the ass). Also, hardware hinges tend to immobilize the shifting of an hatch that is improperly secured by cam straps.

While the hardware hinge addresses optimizes the attachment of a flip hatch on one side I feel inadequate attention has been discussed concerning securing the other side of the hatch to tend to the flipped boat scenario.

Integrating a carry handle such as below attached to the table if properly done could serve the purpose of facilitating table transport and be incorporated into a hatch latch mechanism that in a simplest form would be a short cam strap through the handle and around the cross bar.

The below handle is mostly intended to facilitate discussion. I can easily visualize better designs for our intended purpose.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

The take apart hinges that partner uses have a "tooth" of sorts that only allows it to come apart at a specific point; all the way open flat for the stove. Those are the ones I'd want so that it wasn't inadvertently sliding off. If you were relying on the recess it would have to be pretty damn tight fitting to keep it from being able to slide a bit (3/4" or whatever the hinge has) and come apart. Last thing you'd want is for the boat to flip and get chunderd a little resulting in the hinges sliding apart and yard saleing all your shit in the hatch. Every time I make stuff that fits super tight on a raft I end up regretting it for one reason or another.


Edited to add: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0759YNNZK?tag=duckduckgo-d-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

True, it can't be so tight not to consider clearance for rigging straps and drop bags.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

GeoRon said:


> Nothing more pleasant than keeping the juices flowing, in this case, cerebral.
> 
> The "hinged deck" addresses the needs of day trips for quick access storage space beneath front bay seating. To fit it into the context of multi-day removable, sleep-on-boat considerations is as ZB says, a problem.
> 
> ...


GeoRon, I declare...this is a super grouchy post. lol, are you low blood sugar?

We day trip often with non boaters and like to put up a bitchin shore lunch camp.

Appreciate the idea about the releasable hinge. I have easy access to a 3D printer if anyone wants to CAD something up.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Not sure how close you are to fort collins, but Fort Collins Plastics sells this material and will cut to size. You will need to round the corners/edges and drill holes to run cam straps through but that's easy with this material it cuts like a dream. 

Its called HDPE, get 3/4inch. Much cheaper than having DRE do it, although their products come out looking amazing they are pretty spendy. 

Most medium to large towns should have a plastics distributor, just call around this is pretty common material.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Flaco said:


> Appreciate the idea about the releasable hinge. I have easy access to a 3D printer if anyone wants to CAD something up.


What material does your 3D printer use? Can you compare the end product to a plastic, metal, etc in terms of usability/durability. What type of shear, fracture or shatter properties? What have you made and what do you use it for? How detailed must the CAD be? Do you just slip the CAD drawing into a slot and out spits a widget? Is it cheaper than machining and forging? Do you own the printer and what type of concerns should we have about using the printer(must we tip toe in between 1 and 3 am after disabling security cameras). What if we develop a really kool widget do we own anything to somebody(royalties)? If we have a kool widget, do we continue to make it there or elsewhere? I've get all types of widget ideas, for example just now, can we make a telescoping toothpick?

In all seriousness, I am very interested.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Flaco said:


> GeoRon, I declare...this is a super grouchy post. lol, are you low blood sugar?


Well, you know. There you are merrily rowing along, birds chirping, water splashing, beer gusselling(actual I don't drink beer until camp), bantering between the boats; then bam! "Can I get on the raft? I don't want to do a roll." The boat get front heavy, then back heavy,, then "Will you row to shore so I can take a leak? "Will your pass me this, or that?":roll:

I'm mostly kidding but things just get a little more different when you haven't rigged for a second person and a 70 pound cross-over kayak. Especially since the love of my life has such a bomber roll, she's hasn't swum in over 20 years, well, longer than I've know her. I've seen her pop off three rolls on one right run in Hance.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I couldn't find an emoji to indicate intentional silly whining on my part. What would that emoji of whining look like?


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from these guys? I was wondering on quality of material. Its 1/2" but I would be using them as side rail decking and not a bay seat.
https://www.eplastics.com/sheets/hdpe/cutting-board/HDPEGRN0-500TEX48X72

I think the green would look sick on my blue max 12! I've got a pretty slick frame idea for this boat. I want to make a 3 bay day frame. Rower on dry box, footbar bay, hatch and drop bag bay upfront that I would use heavier hdpe for the seat with a pad like this on it https://cascaderivergear.com/shop/40-padded-long-diamond-traction-box-top/
And then add a cooler module that was it's own thing for overnights.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I have built a raft frame with the front bay that doubled as a table. My new raft uses the fancy parts pictured earlier in the thread to easily open the bay. I thought long and hard about how to make this into a table but then I realized the beauty in just putting a table on top of my bay cover.

Having both a bay cover (with that DRE hardware) and then a table on top has many advantages. The table does not need to come on every trip so now I don't take it unless i need it but I still have a bay cover. Second, the hardware is so damn convenient that I never want to mess with strapping a table down as my primary means for holding in all my bay gear. But most of all when I'm at camp and I take my table into camp and I still have a nice bay cover. This alone makes my boat soooo much safer to walk around on drunk, hang out on at camp and to keep my stuff organized and safe.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

I love my poly deck, 5/8 seadeck from professional plastics. 13 or 14 years old at this point.


----------



## outdoorco75 (Aug 6, 2021)

elcaposwimteam said:


> I purchased a pre-cut and routered piece from these guys and drilled holes with a hole saw for lashing points and used a jig saw to cut out the corners for the frame rails. I think i used a 1/4" roundover bit on both sides to soften the edges. 3/4" thick is a must for any span over 10" roughly. The flex of thinner material is annoying and can loosen straps
> Dolphin Gray King Starboard Plastic Sheets


Do you think the 3/4" thickness will hold weight of passengers with an 18" span?


----------

